
Ask HN: Where do your peers hangout online? - dmarlow
I&#x27;m currently looking to hire and know of a few dark corners of the internets that I can look to for recruiting. As I sat and thought about it, there are likely lots of places I don&#x27;t yet know about. I think those of my ilk mostly lurk in Reddit, somewhat in HN, but mostly are following the same blogs that I am (though I don&#x27;t want to do recruiting there).<p>Do you know where your communities are? How did find them? Are they discoverable?<p>Where do you go when going the extra mile trying to recruit?
======
chatmasta
Presumably you’re not just hiring, but hiring for some specific role. I would
look on GitHub to find contributors to major open source projects that you
either use directly, or which overlap with your stack. Find the experts and
reach out to them. As long as you’re not lowballing and have a real,
interesting project to offer, they’ll probably at least be open for a chat.

~~~
dmarlow
We're hiring in general am I'm also hiring for a specific role. Thanks for the
GitHub suggestion. Yes, we're offering real market salaries across the board.

------
msl09
That's a pretty invasive question don't you think?

~~~
dmarlow
Can you elaborate on why you think it's invasive? I don't think it is. I'm
curious where people who do things similar to you hang out. It could be as
simple as "reddit" or "hn". I'm not looking for people's street address or
mother's maiden names here.

------
n2dasun
What are you recruiting for?

~~~
dmarlow
It's an Azure developer/engineering position. We're looking for someone with
existing experience to give us a new perspective.

------
estilos
twitter, mainly.

